# Parts for older trailers



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Here ya go- 
Horse Trailer Accessory Store - 400 Horse Trailer Parts and Accesssories


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks- looked it up and also found a bunch more! Apparently the parts we need are readily available and quite cheap (suspension shackles). The trailer has been well used, and the suspension system looks quite worn. Hubby was hesitant until I could find out the parts were available but now it looks like we've got ourselves a trailer. It's going to be a project, but I got it for $500.00! It's not really pretty but it's solid and everything works- it is insured and she still uses it, so there's not that much wrong with it.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link, & Congrats Katie on your new trailer!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks- here is a pic. It is obviously older and needs a facelift but I think I did pretty well for that kind of $$.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice find! 
We ended up getting ours from Kalispell and now I have a painting project and interior make over. We paid $800 for it (with the major work done floor, brakes, wiring etc) There good deals out there it's just finding them. I am jealous that you got one with a ramp.... I looked and couldn't find


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes mine needs a paint job and some new rivets here and there, as well as some suspension work. But the wiring all works and the floor and ramp have been re-done recently. I probably won't tackle it for some time though, as we are getting our house ready to sell. It will be a "down-the-road" project. But it is comforting to have it as we live on an island and the local vet is not always available. Just a few weeks ago my friend had to haul an injured horse to town for treatment.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Paint looks fairly decent on it. You got a good buy.


----------

